# The Tokyo Grand Prix



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 9, 2010)

Is anybody going? I'll be there the 14th and 15th.


----------



## valenzino (Feb 9, 2010)

You're so near...envi....Have a good orchids overdose!!!


----------



## Roth (Feb 9, 2010)

Especially as it is not sure there will be another Tokyo Dome...


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 9, 2010)

ENVIOUS


----------



## neo-guy (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes, I will be there too. The main day for me is on Friday 2/12 for judging.
Pete


----------



## paphioland (Feb 9, 2010)

Sanderianum said:


> Especially as it is not sure there will be another Tokyo Dome...



It is a real shame if this rumor turns out to be true.


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 9, 2010)

I sooooo wish I could go...and have about $500K with me which I could spend on Neos while in Japan :rollhappy:


----------



## Roth (Feb 9, 2010)

paphioland said:


> It is a real shame if this rumor turns out to be true.



I have heard it from several sides, and working with some Japanese growers, it's unfortunately true that they are hit very hard by the crisis in general over there...


----------



## Jorch (Feb 9, 2010)

It'd be a shame if this is their last year! I was planning to go this year, but now I won't be able to go until 2011 :sob:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 9, 2010)

Have fun and take lots of cheezy photos!


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 9, 2010)

please take lots of photos. I wish I could come, and I hope it is not the last of them


----------



## paphioland (Feb 9, 2010)

Sanderianum said:


> I have heard it from several sides, and working with some Japanese growers, it's unfortunately true that they are hit very hard by the crisis in general over there...



I have heard from several japanese growers and some on the board that this may be the last one but not sure yet.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 9, 2010)

neo-guy said:


> Yes, I will be there too. The main day for me is on Friday 2/12 for judging.
> Pete



Hey Pete, a judge! I'm not worthy...



Sanderianum said:


> I have heard it from several sides, and working with some Japanese growers, it's unfortunately true that they are hit very hard by the crisis in general over there...





paphioland said:


> I have heard from several japanese growers and some on the board that this may be the last one but not sure yet.



At first I heard the same thing, but on Monday an "inside" source told me that they are determined to find a way to keep it on indefinitely....don't know with all those Toyota recalls, the bankruptcy of JAL....hell, I may not be here next year at this rate!!!



NYEric said:


> Have fun and take lots of cheezy photos!



Eric, I'm not sure if they are planning to serve wine and cheese at the show, but I'll certainly inquire!

I'll take lots of photos, though I'm sure the quality will be, ah, not so great. I don't have a good flash unit and tripods will be a no-no, so I'll do my best...


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 9, 2010)

I'll look forward to a vicarious visit.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2010)

You never know about shows; finally the New York show is working on return, probably for 2011!


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 12, 2010)

NYEric said:


> You never know about shows; finally the New York show is working on return, probably for 2011!



Really?!?! That would be awesome if they came back for 2011 and stayed! Hopefully they will have in the ice rink as well.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 12, 2010)

No, it's proposed for back at the WTC site!


----------

